# chilli rose care sheet



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

_I just brought a chilli rose today (whos absolutly gorgeous), and was wondering if anyone new any good care sheets on them._
_or could let me know how youve kept them if you have/had them._

:2thumb:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Image of rosie - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting" pic of my chili rose


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow she is really nice!
As for the care, provided it doesn't get to cold in your house, room temperature should be fine, for humidity provide like a 'fanta still' bottle lid or any small,shallow lid or bowl should do. THats about it i guess but keep the bowl topped up and overflow it like once a week, that should do the trick :2thumb:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Wow she is really nice!
> As for the care, provided it doesn't get to cold in your house, room temperature should be fine, for humidity provide like a 'fanta still' bottle lid or any small,shallow lid or bowl should do. THats about it i guess but keep the bowl topped up and overflow it like once a week, that should do the trick :2thumb:


 
ok thank you


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You should of done ur research before buying the T :bash:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> You should of done ur research before buying the T :bash:


 
i no the basics, just seeing what other people thought as everyone says something diff.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

selina20 said:


> You should of done ur research before buying the T :bash:



got to agree with this. Usually i research endlessley weeks before hand, but then thats just me =P


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Steve 88 said:


> got to agree with this. Usually i research endlessley weeks before hand, but then thats just me =P


but for a c rose...it takes seconds!

a hide, a water dish, normal living room temps, no draft or chill. food now and again


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Steve 88 said:


> got to agree with this. Usually i research endlessley weeks before hand, but then thats just me =P


 
yes and like i said, i no the basics, just every one says diff things so wanted to see what they'd advise


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

Google

I do understand that you may want some questions answered on a forum if you have read various care sheets which state different information to one another.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats on getting your first T  
Chilean roses are lovely, though mine can be quite nasty :lol2:

Theres not a lot of advise people can give you that you won't find on a care sheet, I do recommend slightly deeper substrate than the 1-2 inches that most care sheets say. 
I found that when my Chilean rose had deeper substrate she dug a little hole for herself and prefers it to her hide. 

They also regularly refuse food, mine is usually an avid eater but fasts for a few months of the year. It's nothing to worry about, just offer food occasionally, so they have the option to eat something. : victory:


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice pic  wot size is it? yea it requires v basic husbandry, basically everythins been sed so best of luck!!!! dont worry if it doesnt feed for while, mine didnt feed for over a month when i got it, then fed three days in a row!! (smallish cricks mind)


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

better pic of her, called her eva in the end.


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

another piccy of my beautiful T


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Awwww :flrt: She's gorgeous!

Nice tank, what's the hide thing? Looks like a coconut but in a tube form :lol2:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

its just hanging basket stuff which i got from garden centre and cut it down and made in into a tube.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, that's a good idea ! 
I'll have to try it some time :no1:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

yea snakes love it too, i used it for a background for my corns, and stuck plants on it and stuff and they loved it, they liked rubbing against it wen it come to shedding.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Here you go, from my own care sheets:
Grammostola rosea – Chili rose hair
Origin: Chili/Argentina (outskirts of Atacama desert) Lifespan upto 30yrs.
Type: Terrestrial, calm, slow, docile, low venom
Temperature: 70-85F Humidity: 60% dry Max size: 6”
Set up: Terrestrial with 3”+ substrate, a hide & water bowl. Very dry.

The most common starter species due to its calm nature, long life, tolerance and hardy nature. Very slow growers they can live for upto 30 years, and often fast for long periods. Provide a hide (plant pot, coconut shell etc) or create a starter burrow. They inhabit one of the driest inhabitable places on earth so they prefer bone dry substrate. They develop individual characters which may change on moult. There are 3 colour forms available - NCF (normal), CCF (copper) & RCF (red).


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Here you go, from my own care sheets:
> Grammostola rosea – Chili rose hair
> Origin: Chili/Argentina (outskirts of Atacama desert) Lifespan upto 30yrs.
> Type: Terrestrial, calm, slow, docile, low venom
> ...


 
thank you  :2thumb:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

your very proud of your first T aint ya lol
shes beautiful, im sure youl catch the bug lol you will have loads in no time now lmao


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> your very proud of your first T aint ya lol
> shes beautiful, im sure youl catch the bug lol you will have loads in no time now lmao


 
yep haha, love her. wont take long before i catch it i started of with 1 corn, thn few weeks later got another, now i got a T and someone i no selling a mexican red knee so may have her aswell


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

red knee's are great


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I hope the tube thing is pesticide free!!!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

^ thats a good point actually lol, did you check?


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

yes i checked.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> your very proud of your first T aint ya lol
> shes beautiful, im sure youl catch the bug lol you will have loads in no time now lmao


 
So proud that they are now selling the T :bash::bash:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> So proud that they are now selling the T :bash::bash:


 

yea well like i sed im the one that loves her, hes the one that hates her. ur a right lil bitch aint ya


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> yea well like i sed im the one that loves her, hes the one that hates her. ur a right lil bitch aint ya


No i just happen to care about Ts and i hate to see that within a week they have to be rehomed yet again. 1) y not talk it thru with the other half before buying her 2) y be dictated 2?


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> No i just happen to care about Ts and i hate to see that within a week they have to be rehomed yet again. 1) y not talk it thru with the other half before buying her 2) y be dictated 2?


 

um ok ur not a bitch then, just someone who never has anything possitive to say right ??


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> um ok ur not a bitch then, just someone who never has anything good to say right ??


I do but y get a T if ur just guna sell it. You wouldnt do that with a snake or lizard so y a T. Im all for people getting into the hobby as long as they do their homework and dont compulsion buy!!!


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

and think i ovy care too seeing as i want her to go to a home were more then 1 person will love her rather then hate her.


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I do but y get a T if ur just guna sell it. You wouldnt do that with a snake or lizard so y a T. Im all for people getting into the hobby as long as they do their homework and dont compulsion buy!!!


 

i do do my homework on before getting any animal, but i like to ask others to, cus like ive said everyone is diff. and tbh i didnt think i would be getting rid of her. i dont want to but he really dont like her.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> i do do my homework on before getting any animal, but i like to ask others to, cus like ive said everyone is diff. and tbh i didnt think i would be getting rid of her. i dont want to but he really dont like her.


Tell him to F off then lols. You will regret it but what do i know :lol2:


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Tell him to F off then lols. You will regret it but what do i know :lol2:


 your right i probs would regret it. infact i no i will but he seriously dont like them, even the small random ones you find in ya house.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> your right i probs would regret it. infact i no i will but he seriously dont like them, even the small random ones you find in ya house.


I was like that but i got my 1st T and learnt by watching her he will find he will get over it. Ask him 2 give it a month and if no change then u will get rid. But its not even been a week


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> I was like that but i got my 1st T and learnt by watching her he will find he will get over it. Ask him 2 give it a month and if no change then u will get rid. But its not even been a week


 

i no its only been like 2 days, and it is a shame bcus she is a gorgeous T


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> i no its only been like 2 days, and it is a shame bcus she is a gorgeous T


Tell him if after a month he feels the same then fair enough.


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Tell him if after a month he feels the same then fair enough.


okie dokie its gotta be worth a try


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> okie dokie its gotta be worth a try


Yups and im sorry if i have come across harsh at all its just i hate Ts being treated like they mean nothing as they are wonderful creatures.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Lovely spider....keep her!


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Yups and im sorry if i have come across harsh at all its just i hate Ts being treated like they mean nothing as they are wonderful creatures.


its ok no worries


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> its ok no worries


Honestly after a month he will be attached i couldnt even look at my T when i 1st got her and now i cant imagine life without them. If after a month he still dont agree, pm me and ill help u find her a 5* home


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Honestly after a month he will be attached i couldnt even look at my T when i 1st got her and now i cant imagine life without them. If after a month he still dont agree, pm me and ill help u find her a 5* home


 
ok thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Selina, aren't you selling off some Ts that you've only had for a few months?


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

adlock:

Here we go again, and i always used to think the Invert section was one of the friendlier ones...ive read a couple of threads today now filled with negative comments!!

If you think there is a problem PM the person in question to discuss...dont clog up threads making arguments, it spoils it for everyone else.

Nice T mind, you will regret getting rid of it but i used to be TERRIFIED of spiders so i can sympathise. Most people find they do get over their fears after a few weeks of watching them mind...but if hes not budging on the idea hes not budging.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Selina, aren't you selling off some Ts that you've only had for a few months?


No the Ts im selling r sum of the 1st 1s iv got. None are what i got from urs hun dont worry. The 1s im selling are 1s i brought i never sell gifts hun. The vagans i already had and wanted to keep the smaller 1. The para i brought 10 of grew them on and sold a few and the nhandu i brought off AP and i think deserves better as hes ikkle.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> i used to be TERRIFIED of spiders so i can sympathise.


I will admit I used to be a bit wary of T's! When I 1st got in to T's about 5 or so years ago, I used to have the tanks in the living room. I'd be watching tele and as soon as 1 T moved, I would always notice it out of the corner of my eye!



selina20 said:


> The vagans i already had and wanted to keep the smaller 1.


Surely not the vagans I gave you as a gift?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I will admit I used to be a bit wary of T's! When I 1st got in to T's about 5 or so years ago, I used to have the tanks in the living room. I'd be watching tele and as soon as 1 T moved, I would always notice it out of the corner of my eye!
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not the vagans I gave you as a gift?


Nope it isnt that vagans is doing well and is happy as a pet hole. I NEVER sell spids i get given as gifts. If i was to let them go i would give them away as i think its wrong if ur given something in the greatest faith to sell it. Same as my snake if i was to get rid of him he would be free to a good home!!!!! I will post pics of these spids if people want F*****g proof of it and i cant believe u guys would even accuse me of this!!!!!


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

i cant believe all this has started just because i was selling a T. at the end of the day its up to me wether or not i sell my T. i wouldnt like it if my bf got something i was scared of i would be happy if he got rid of it b'cus i didnt like it. so its my choice wether you lot like it or not end of.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

sandwell-x said:


> i cant believe all this has started just because i was selling a T. at the end of the day its up to me wether or not i sell my T. i wouldnt like it if my bf got something i was scared of i would be happy if he got rid of it b'cus i didnt like it. so its my choice wether you lot like it or not end of.


MY GF got ferrets. i didnt like them but its a case of give and take...i have spiders and she doesnt like them... but she knows i do


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

cooljules said:


> MY GF got ferrets. i didnt like them but its a case of give and take...i have spiders and she doesnt like them... but she knows i do


 
yea but like i said, i wouldnt like it if he got something i was scared of, and would be happier if he got rid of it. and i no he'd be happier if i got rid of the T. 

and like i said *MY* choice no one elses.


can this just be like end of the whole me selling the T b'cus its getting sad now and plain anoying.


----------

